
We Need a Culture of Feature Killing - craigkerstiens
http://joshpigford.com/culture-of-feature-killing
======
jejones3141
Not just for apps, but for programming languages as well.

~~~
Shpigford
I think the mentality actually applies to a lot of things. Apps, products,
entire businesses...even your personal life.

